# Len Boers



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello all, I got this hen that is a Len Boers that did pretty darn good for me this year. I'm going to breed her and am wondering what crosses well with those type of birds? I had originally planned on putting her with a Fabry-Janssen but am now thinking they don't really complement each other.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

First To Hatch said:


> Hello all, I got this hen that is a Len Boers that did pretty darn good for me this year. I'm going to breed her and am wondering what crosses well with those type of birds? I had originally planned on putting her with a Fabry-Janssen but am now thinking they don't really complement each other.


I would find out what made the bird and try to keep that going.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Hello Sho-Time Loft, I am working with Leen Boers as well! Beautiful pigeons, beautiful blue color, gorgeous eyes and wonderful body type! Next season will be my first season racing, but I've been rasing pigeons and homers for a long time and have been studying racing for a number of years. As far as Leen Boers go, they are renowned sprint pigeons and often shine at races less than 300 miles. What was the distance in which they were doing good for you and are you going to be racing in the same range in the future? If so I'd stick to other sprint strains or simply more Leen Boers. Fabry's are known for long distance races, so you are working with opposites in my opinion. However, genetics are genetics and you never know what you are going to get, but sticking with "what you know" you have better chance breeding "what you expect." Just my opinion though, I am interested in updates as im working with the same strain!


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

Leen Boers are Janssen based. Europeans as well as many top fliers in the U.S. including myself place little emphasis on "strains". We are more concerned about race results and pairing top proven performance birds together than what strain a bird is.

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracers.com


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

dennis kuhn said:


> Leen Boers are Janssen based. Europeans as well as many top fliers in the U.S. including myself place little emphasis on "strains". We are more concerned about race results and pairing top proven performance birds together than what strain a bird is.
> 
> Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664
> http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com
> ...


Same here.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Dennis, if you can afford buying proven performance birds, by all means that is the way to go, performance doesnt lie. But, just because of personal preference, id try to breed a certain body type for the distance and conditions being raced under. For example, in humans, Kenyans are renowned for long distance running, Jamaicans are known for sprinting; in horses, Thorough Bred horses are known to be the best for the quick races at the track, while Arabian horses dominant endurance races, etc.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Well one guy gave me all Leen Boers. They were my first birds at 100 miles, 300 miles, 200 miles, and one was my only day bird at 250 miles but that ones a cock and I'm not breeding from him he wasn't very impressive. 

Its hard not to incorporate "strain" naming the strain gives me an insight on a bird and what its expected to do distance wise. I also read that some type of birds cross in real well with another type like Staf Van Reet x Hofken, Janssen x Fabry did awesome for me, Devriendt x Janssen. 

If I were to pair them up based on performance it would be a good air, but on body type it just doesn't seem right to me.... maybe I will look for something special at our auction.


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

wonword said:


> Dennis, if you can afford buying proven performance birds, by all means that is the way to go, performance doesnt lie. But, just because of personal preference, id try to breed a certain body type for the distance and conditions being raced under. For example, in humans, Kenyans are renowned for long distance running, Jamaicans are known for sprinting; in horses, Thorough Bred horses are known to be the best for the quick races at the track, while Arabian horses dominant endurance races, etc.


That is what makes pigeon racing enjoyable. A fancier is the king of his loft, "the boss" so to speak. You may bring in and breed whatever body type or strain you prefer. Success is measured on race day if you race, or shows if you show your birds during the offseason. I personally prefer the non-standard colors and playing with genetics as well as being competitive racing. If you want to breed a certain body type or strain, so be it. You pay the feed bill and are the master breeder of your own loft. A fancier's enjoyment is what counts the most, and every fancier takes pride and enjoyment from different aspects this hobby has to offer. Your persistence of breeding a body type of your personal preference is what creates a new line or strain of birds if they are successful in competition for many years to come. Sounds like you are well on your way with your personal standards on your birds already in place.

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664
http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracers.com


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Well one guy gave me all Leen Boers. They were my first birds at 100 miles, 300 miles, 200 miles, and one was my only day bird at 250 miles but that ones a cock and I'm not breeding from him he wasn't very impressive.
> 
> Its hard not to incorporate "strain" naming the strain gives me an insight on a bird and what its expected to do distance wise. I also read that some type of birds cross in real well with another type like Staf Van Reet x Hofken, Janssen x Fabry did awesome for me, Devriendt x Janssen.
> 
> If I were to pair them up based on performance it would be a good air, but on body type it just doesn't seem right to me.... maybe I will look for something special at our auction.


That is a good point. But some people only look for the strain name and not so much for the success of that particular fancier and the bird, it's parents, and siblings.

I also like to know what strain my birds are for the sake of what they SHOULD be good at and what SHOULD cross well with them. I just like pedigrees in general so I can see what the ancestors were. But really it all comes down to the individual bird. Some say you aren't supposed to cross a sprint pigeon with a long distance bred pigeon. But I did and ended up with good birds. So you never know until you try! One thing I'm not a huge fan of is trying to keep strains pure. Some of the older ones it is kind of hard to say no to keeping them "pure", but If I see a good bird I like that I think will improve things, I'm going to bring it in regardless of the strain. As of now, when people ask what strains I breed, the easiest thing I can tell them is "heinz 57" LOL. A little bit of this, that, and everything in between.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

dennis kuhn said:


> That is what makes pigeon racing enjoyable. A fancier is the king of his loft, "the boss" so to speak. You may bring in and breed whatever body type or strain you prefer. Success is measured on race day if you race, or shows if you show your birds during the offseason. I personally prefer the non-standard colors and playing with genetics as well as being competitive racing. If you want to breed a certain body type or strain, so be it. You pay the feed bill and are the master breeder of your own loft. A fancier's enjoyment is what counts the most, and every fancier takes pride and enjoyment from different aspects this hobby has to offer. Your persistence of breeding a body type of your personal preference is what creates a new line or strain of birds if they are successful in competition for many years to come. Sounds like you are well on your way with your personal standards on your birds already in place.
> 
> Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664
> http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com
> ...



I totally agree! Good post! First to hatch, as far as breeding goes I dont only breed for body type, but I look for it. I just picked up a Jansen that placed 7th vs 1170 birds at 150 miles and 17th vs 300 birds at 300 miles, I like his body type and he obviously did better at the sprint distance. So, for these two reasons he will be going with a Leen Boer hen and has just a slightly larger body than my Leen Boer hen. I've never owned a Fabry, but I imagine they would feel similar to the Muelemans I owned just because of what they are known for, so in my loft I probably wouldnt pair it with my Leen Boers, but as Dennis said, everybodys the master of their own loft and thats what makes it fun. Good luck with whatever route you take, im sure the birds will do well


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

My Fabrys are very big birds. I kind of want to pair all my distance birds with speed birds, I'm told those don't always do well though. The Fabry cock and that Leen Boers hen both did awesome in the 300 mile races. So I don't know, good thing I have time to decide.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Hey do you have any pics of the Leen Boers and Fabrys in the same picture? Would be interesting to see their body types! If they both did well at the 300, id say try it! Here is a picture of one of Leen Boer cocks (back left) and a Janssen cock (front). The Leen Boers are from Janssens, but this cock is slightly large but will be a very good match I think.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I'll get you some tomorrow!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

wonword said:


> I totally agree! Good post! First to hatch, as far as breeding goes I dont only breed for body type, but I look for it. I just picked up a Jansen that placed 7th vs 1170 birds at 150 miles and 17th vs 300 birds at 300 miles, I like his body type and he obviously did better at the sprint distance. So, for these two reasons he will be going with a Leen Boer hen and has just a slightly larger body than my Leen Boer hen. I've never owned a Fabry, but I imagine they would feel similar to the Muelemans I owned just because of what they are known for, so in my loft I probably wouldnt pair it with my Leen Boers, but as Dennis said, everybodys the master of their own loft and thats what makes it fun. Good luck with whatever route you take, im sure the birds will do well


I think what I would look for here is not the name, looks of the birds etc. I think the important information here is a top 10 against 1170 birds and a top 10% against 300 birds. This is a bird I would breed into my stock. Look for birds like this. You can find a lot of birds that flew really well and may not have won etc. Like this one.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well ok I'm lousy with names, The man that runs Pigeon radio puts his Leen Boers with Fabry's and says he does real good with them.
Dave


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I think what I would look for here is not the name, looks of the birds etc. I think the important information here is a top 10 against 1170 birds and a top 10% against 300 birds. This is a bird I would breed into my stock. Look for birds like this. You can find a lot of birds that flew really well and may not have won etc. Like this one.


I agree, but that Janssen cock is my only bird with a proven track record and that obviously makes it my best bird! I am lucky to have that bird, but its hard to find birds like that without spending big bucks. So until I have more money or the right affiliations, the best I can do is breed that cock to one of my Leen Boers with a good physical feel to it, nice eyes, nice feathers, good health, etc. First to hatch said both the Fabry's and the Leen Boers did well at 300 miles. In his case, I would take the best performers and breed them. If the two best performers are Fabry and Leen Boer, you may get a very good pigeon that flies fast out to 500 miles! Looking forward to the pics First to Hatch!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

The cock is the splash and the hen is the blue bar.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Great birds there! That Fabry cock is stunning and big!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks, he is an eye catcher! Looks just like his dam.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

This is my Leen Boers hen that I've been racing. She was a IF Hall of Fame bird in the 2010 YB's and then again in the 2011 OB's. I've gotta take a new picture of her and add her newer results. She won a 250 and a 300 this past old birds along with other good clockings.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

The guy that I got my hens from said it was from an auction for a guy who passed away.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Just thought I'd say I won a race with a hen off of this pair.


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Congrats, they look very good! My training schedule wasnt as good as I would like since I live in a different city than my loft, and its hard to go back and forth. But under 300 miles my Leen Boers hit in the top 10% multiple times, but it seems on a tough days the and races longer than 300 miles they had trouble. I raced a Leen Boer/Jan Arden hen and she did well for me on tougher and longer races. I ended up getting rid of my Leen Boer pair, but plan to breed from the Leen Boer/Jan Arden back to more Jan Arden.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm pairing them differently this year. I'll be breeding the cock to a Fabry that he is slightly related to and I am breeding the hen to a cock from Galaxy Loft.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

First To Hatch said:


> Hello all, I got this hen that is a Len Boers that did pretty darn good for me this year. I'm going to breed her and am wondering what crosses well with those type of birds? I had originally planned on putting her with a Fabry-Janssen but am now thinking they don't really complement each other.


*Hi FIRST TO HATCH, I bred a Leen Boers to a Waterhouse Becket. I got a cock bird out of that pair that won 4 club races 300+ birds and 1 combine against 1500 birds. The suprising thing was all these wins were from the same race station 170 miles. When I got out of racing I showed him at the Pageant of Pigeons he was 11years at that time and he won best old cock.He lived to be 17 years old he die this year.If I was to race again I would get Leen Boers and Waterhouse Beckets * .GEORGE


----------

